# Datenbank Tabellen zählen?



## Anassis (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo, 
Ich bräuchte mal hilfe, ich wollte die Tabellen in der Datenbank zählen lassen nur weiss nicht wie.   Könnt ihr mir dabei helfen?


----------



## teppi (23. Juni 2004)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht genau welche DB du meinst, aber unter Oracle sollte es so gehen glaube ich:

SELECT COUNT(*) from all_tables [WHERE OWNER=dein_name];

oder so ähnlich jedenfalls


----------



## Anassis (23. Juni 2004)

is ne Mysql datenbank


----------



## XChris (23. Juni 2004)

<code>
show tables
</code>

Du bekommst alle Tabellen der DB angezeigt UND unten wieviele es sind!

Chris


----------



## Anassis (23. Juni 2004)

thx nur wie wende ich das an?


----------



## KristophS (23. Juni 2004)

Auch hier ist Google dein Freund.
EInfach mal "show tables " eingegeben und schwups bekommst du einen Link zu Mysql Manual (die man übrigens auch bei solchen Fraqen konsultieren kann)
hier der Link : http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/en/SHOW_TABLES.html


----------



## Anassis (23. Juni 2004)

also ihrgendwie raf ich das net ^^ ich bin noch  in sowas ^^ 
Also ich habe das jetzt so gemacht:

```
$tab = mysql_query("SHOW TABLES from $db");
$showtables = mysql_fetch_array($tabs);
echo "$showtables ";
```

und bekomme immer nur ein: "*Array*" zurück.
 Was ist da falsch?


----------



## KristophS (23. Juni 2004)

Die Funktion heisst ja mysql_fetch_array ,sprich als Rückgabe bekommst du ein array.
Daher musst du es auch su ansprechen sprich:
$showtables['tabname'] .
Wenn du alle haben willst ,ist wohl ne Schleife angebracht.


----------



## Anassis (23. Juni 2004)

ihrgendwie bringt mich das alles nicht weiter :sad:


----------



## melmager (23. Juni 2004)

```
$tab = mysql_query("SHOW TABLES from $db");
$menge = mysql_num_rows($tab);
echo "Es sind $menge Tabellen vorhanden<br>";
while ($showtables = mysql_fetch_row($tab)) {
 echo "$showtables[0]<br> ";
}
```


----------

